# The Truth about Tdale and everything that happened since 2012.



## tdale (Aug 5, 2014)

Place holder. I promise this is coming soon. I'm putting my timeline together as i type this.

Thank you,

Thomas Dale

=== Administrator Edit: Added Content Upon Request ===

Hello,

*I just want to say that this wasn't written until page 3 of posts. I woke up to everything outted before I got to post*

I just want to collaborate everything that has been posted thus far. The sale of UGVPS was discussed in February of 2013 when it was also sold and payment was received. Chris Fabozzi took over operations March 1st 2013. I thought of Chris Fabozzi as a friend and stayed in touch with him even after the sale.

After a Month or so I started working for Chris as he had a need for some sysadmin work. I asked Chris plenty of times to get the company out of my now ex-wife’s name. Crystal and I didn’t actually get divorced until 2014 even though we were separated. He assured me he was going to change it, it never happened. After working for Chris for a few months he suggested that I work for ColoCrossing.

In August of 2013 I drove from Wilkes-Barre, PA to Buffalo, NY to come meet everyone. Chris was supposed to be there however he was not. I met Jon who was very nice to me. He showed me around Buffalo, took me to visit the data center in Downtown Buffalo and we went out to dinner. I didn’t meet Chris until the 2nd day I was there. In person these people are very nice; at least they were to me.

Everything was fine until late September when the whole UGVPS thread was blowing everything open. I was under a lot of pressure from every direction; I was late to work at ColoCrossing multiple times and was terminated on those grounds.

Dig The Mine was created in July of 2013 by me. Jon nor Chris had any issues with it as it didn’t compete with their business. Dig The Mine failed in December after the September thread made its way into the Minecraft Community. I’ll be dissolving the LLC.

I admit I was wrong to put the company in my ex-wife’s name. That was mistake number 1, mistake number 2 was letting Fabozzi to continue to use my mistake to profit himself as long as it lasted. If you look at the timeline, I sold the company to Chris after Crystal and I decided to split up. I had to choose, keep my normal job or quit and run UGVPS. I didn’t feel UGVPS was able to support me at the time so I sold it. I tried to do the right thing.

I hope the community understands that and gives me a fair shake when I launch my new company. I’m going to continue to use the Dig the Mine LLC company name to do business until it makes enough money to support registering an LLC. At that time I will dissolve Dig the Mine LLC.

Thank you,

Thomas Dale


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 5, 2014)

You know that, coming from you, we're about as likely to believe the content as we would be if it was posted by Fabozzi or Biloh, right?


----------



## tdale (Aug 5, 2014)

When you read the content and it makes sense you wont care who wrote it


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd say give him time to post it 

Although probably writing it first and then posting it is probably a better idea than posting this and then writing it and then posting it.


----------



## tdale (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't worry its a thrilling story and people will be thrown under a bus, the bus will back up and drive forwards 3 or 4 times, then out of no where a t-rex will just swoop in and swallow people.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 5, 2014)

tdale said:


> Don't worry its a thrilling story and people will be thrown under a bus, the bus will back up and drive forwards 3 or 4 times, then out of no where a t-rex will just swoop in and swallow people.


Great, your stories written by Micheal Bay.

Francisco


----------



## tdale (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh fran, you'll even love it. I Promise.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 5, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Great, your stories written by Micheal Bay.
> 
> Francisco


If he somehow incorporates Megan Fox into it then by all means I'm totally down for it!


----------



## Francisco (Aug 5, 2014)

tdale said:


> Oh fran, you'll even love it. I Promise.


Oh i'm sure I will  I'm just trying to cut the tension a bit while trying to be funny.

Take your time. Its been the better part of a year, what's another couple days.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 5, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Great, your stories written by Micheal Bay.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Fiction is the ColoCrossing _ethos_, after all.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 5, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Fiction is the ColoCrossing _ethos_, after all.


Alright alright lets not derail/spam this thread too much until he's written his novel.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Aug 5, 2014)

Verified @tdale as the Thomas Dale in question.

One thing that was overlooked is the fact you only have 15 (or 60, I forget) minutes to modify your original post. Whenever you make your actual post, myself, @HalfEatenPie or @MartinD can edit your original post to include that content for you.

opcorn:


----------



## tdale (Aug 5, 2014)

Curtis I'll trust you to post it


----------



## MartinD (Aug 5, 2014)

God. Not more hocus pocus bullshit.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 5, 2014)

MartinD said:


> God. Not more hocus pocus bullshit.


Avada kedavra!


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll chip in my timeline on this tonight when life settles down.

I can confirm also that this @tdale is indeed who he says, as I've been interacting with him recently.

I've dropped probably a lot of hints and random pieces along the way, but this story is going to have some stunners of course.


----------



## mrwright (Aug 5, 2014)

Tom I know what you are doing ::sigh::

There are time you really messed up, I hope if you are going to do this you take responsibility.


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

@mrwright,  glad to see more CC old hands on vpsBoard


----------



## mrwright (Aug 5, 2014)

@drmike, I left ColoCrossing back in January.


----------



## Mun (Aug 5, 2014)

C= Since I know you guys will love it!

Ohh I am thinking of making a gallery of popcorn gifs, if you guys could PM me your favorites I'll upload them into a nice collection for everyone to see and use!


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 5, 2014)

I thought about deploying a popcorn gif, but if this is CC, then this seems more appropriate.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 5, 2014)

When I think CC, I think _*"blow"*_:













Et cetera, ad infinitum.



raindog308 said:


> I thought about deploying a popcorn gif, but if this is CC, then this seems more appropriate.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm gonna make a thread that says I'm going to make a thread about making a thread for an offer post thread I'm going to create instead of just doing it.


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh it's coming   I was busy earlier....

We all realize tdale = Thomas Dale = UGVPS = Crystal Dale = ChicagoVPS scandal?


----------



## serverian (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FnO3igOkOk&feature=youtu.be&t=44s


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

^ --- CODE RED 

INCOMING!


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 5, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> I'm gonna make a thread that says I'm going to make a thread about making a thread for an offer post thread I'm going to create instead of just doing it.


Real providers delegate the making of threads to their 10 year old sisters...


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Real providers delegate the making of threads to their 10 year old sisters...


No BOP!  You have it all wrong.  The 10 year old sister does key server migrations.

Child labor?  We were just playing a RPG, really.

Showtime @tdale.  I have popcorn waiting.  opcorn:


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 5, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Tom I know what you are doing ::sigh::
> 
> There are time you really messed up, I hope if you are going to do this you take responsibility.


Even though I haven't used CC in over a year (Since I sold my company) you were my favorite employee along with Jeremiah. 

Good luck @mrwright where ever you went!


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll step in and just clear the air myself since I know where this is going and its time Tom stops getting stuck in the middle of a mistake I made.



Long story short as you all know, Tom started UG under his ex-wifes name Crystal, and I had later on bought the company ( March 1 2013) from Tom and gave him a job. Instead of announcing this, I kept it under his wife's name for a year or so, and we all know the ending of that story.



I'm sure there is a thread about it somewhere, but I needed to reiterate it since it is not fair that Tom keeps getting linked to this situation. Yes it was stupid for him to start the company in his wifes name, but he had a good reason as to why, but it was even stupider to keep it under her name.



All that I ask is that you give Tom a fair shake, as non of it was his idea.


Thanks



Chris


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

Holy crap, is that your Chris or is that you Jon?

Is someone having a come to confession moment or what?  Where was the Jesus apparition?

Timeline is ready and all and everyone lied for like oh a year or more.  Lied about who was running UGVPS, ownership, Crystal, etc.

My $50 question is WHY?  Why do Fabozzi and Biloh operate like this?  You guys are plenty capable, fairly intelligent, been successful... Why resort to scammy stuff like that?  Why lie about 123Systems and when you took that over?  Why continue to lie about BlueVM and why continue to parade that CVPS isn't CC.    Just clear the deck for once. 

My money is on this --------> Fabozzi is gone.  Not involved in CVPS in past weeks to months.


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

*Tom stops getting stuck in the middle of a mistake I made*

Is it a mistake to operate a company for 10 months in a woman's name that is not your own?  That's not a mistake unless you are having a gender crisis ChrisTINA.  It is fraud.  Fraud you and Jonny B engaged in. 

MORE LIES!

*I  had later on bought the company ( March 1 2013)*

Well this is news to the unwashed masses.

_"January 26, 2014 - New Wave NetConnect LLC is pleased to announce they have acquired UGVPS and its assets."_

January 26, 2014, bullshit date vs. March 1, 2013, truth date.  Ho hum.

Then tidbits like this:

*CVPS_Chris December 15, 2013 4:37AM (real December 14, 2013 11:37PM)*
_"First off I want to say I was not ignoring the thread, I was traveling today and just pulled out my laptop. As far as I know Tom is trying to get the domain back, and CVPS does not own UGVPS at all, they are just a client, so yes I have interest in this thread."_

URL: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/17282/ugvps-offline-my-server-offline-more-than-5-days/p7

Hmm no ownership of UGVPS on December 14, 2013, even though you bought such March 2013?  Can you say *#LYING *?

Me, I know better,  we let you stew on the thread like a tomato in a boiling pot.  Chicken in the road.  You blinked.

This is just damage control. Putting a lid on things.   Wouldn't want all the other stuff people know coming out.  Ho hum.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 5, 2014)

Chris knows he lied. Props for him coming here to admit it. With that said, lets keep things civil.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 5, 2014)

A long way to get to 'Buffalooed was right, the crazy cracker', but hey, props for it all.



drmike said:


> My $50 question is WHY?  Why do Fabozzi and Biloh operate like this?  You guys are plenty capable, fairly intelligent, been successful... Why resort to scammy stuff like that?  Why lie about 123Systems and when you took that over?  Why continue to lie about BlueVM and why continue to parade that CVPS isn't CC.    Just clear the deck for once.
> 
> My money is on this --------> Fabozzi is gone.  Not involved in CVPS in past weeks to months.


It'd make sense. It's possible he's turned over a new leaf and doesn't want the people he did business with to take any unneeded heat. Then again, given the write ups we've seen, it's possible your closing sentence is also right.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

Enter this into the public record, the timeline:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

October 2012 - Thomas Dale posts free 2 week VPS offer on LET under Warfront Cafe

November 2012 – UGVPS Starts Offering Services

November 2, 2012 - "Crystal" has first LEB offer under UGVPS

December 2012 - Thomas and Crystal separated.

February 2013 - Strange email to UGVPS customers with change of payment address for PayPal and BS about UGVPS NO LONGER BEING PART OF WARFRONT CAFE BUT INSTEAD IT'S OWN COMPANY. No paperwork ever found to support such incorporation or DBA filing.

*MARCH 1, 2013 - CHICAGOVPS / COLOCROSSING / CHRIS FABOZZI BUY UGVPS*

April 5, 2013 – Thomas Dale operating as tleonard doing work for ChicagoVPS directly (taken from CVPS hack database later):
select * from administrators where adminid='15';

| adminid | username | password | emailaddress | firstname | lastname | status | loginalert | created | acl | homewidget | vmanagewidget | nodewidget | notes |
| 15 | tleonard | 7d78b4492a8df378930a17cef8c7672b85be0f91 | [email protected] | Thomas | Leonard | Active | 1 | 1365121677 | 1 | | control:true,settings:true|usage:true,info:true,note:true| |

CREATED = 1365121677 That's a UNIX EPOCH date. Converting it to real useful time and date

GMT: Fri, 05 Apr 2013 00:27:57 GMT
Your time zone: Thu 04 Apr 2013 08:27:57 PM EDT GMT-4


--- sometime in Spring roughly, Crystals photo identification started floating around


June 17, 2013 – ChicagoVPS hacked, database dumped to public (in here we discovered that a ChicagoVPS admin = Thomas Dale --- . tleonard = Thomas L.(eondard) Dale
(see: /?do=embed' frameborder='0' data-embedContent>)

August 2013 – Thomas Dale moves to Buffalo. Fabozzi 'gives' $5k to Thomas for move (this was via Crystal and real details underneath are perhaps different)

September 13, 2013 - The Infamous McMega Post Outing Thomas Dale and UGVPS


November __, 2013 – UGVPS domain resolution problems. They blame DNS registrar. When in fact, Crystal took control of the domain.

December 13, 2013

10:14PM

Greetings! If you receive(d) ANYTHING with my name in it, please beware. I am not affiliated with UGVPS in any way. I am however the rightful owner of ugvps.com. My name, and personal information have been used for months without my permission. A paypal account was created without my knowledge (because tleo has a bad reputation with paypal). This is just one of the many fraudulent and illegal activities tleo and his affiliates have participated in. If you have any proof of correspondence where you were led to believe you were dealing with me (Crystal Dale) I urge you to forward them in their entirety to me immediately.

11:12PM CVPS_Chris (on LowendTalk) December 14, 2013 4:12AM (real December 13, 2013 11:12PM)
How was I brought into this? Ive actually been looking for Tom for days. So this is starting to make sense.

Subject: SMS with 7164357305 (7164357305 = Chris Fabozzi's Phone number)
(the following are texts between Fabozzi and Crystal Dale)

11:46PM
From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:46 PM To: [email protected]
Crystal pick up the phone I know you are awake. This is Chris

From: [email protected] Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:47 PM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
What do you want?

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:48 PM To: [email protected]
We need to have a serious discussion

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:48 PM To: [email protected]
On the phone, I'm not a child

From: [email protected] Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:48 PM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
Talk

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:48 PM To: [email protected]
This is more serious than you realize, so I suggest you answe

From: [email protected] Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:48 PM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
Or text, I should say

From: [email protected] Date: Sat, Dec 14, 2013 at 11:49 PM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
I have children that are sleeping, I will not answer... so start typing



DECEMBER 15, 2013

(the following are texts between Fabozzi and Crystal Dale)
From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:11 AM To: [email protected]
Did he answer you

From: [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:12 AM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
No...I'll try again.... what do you want me to say to him?

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:15 AM To: [email protected]
I just want this resolved so I can get paid. I know he can't do business properly without the domain. If you don't want to owe what he owes I'd suggest g

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:15 AM To: [email protected]
iving it back and ensuring your name is off the company if it is still there

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:20 AM To: [email protected]
Any luck?

From: [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:25 AM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
If you didn't purchase UGVPS, then why did you give Tom $5,000

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:28 AM To: [email protected]
For work

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:28 AM To: [email protected]
He worked for me and asked for an advance to move

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:31 AM To: [email protected]
Tom has taken a lot of money from from with promises he never kept, it's a big reason why I am perusing this because I'm don't getting screwed over for b

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:31 AM To: [email protected]
eing a nice guy

From: [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:32 AM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
$5,000? Isn't that a little much to drive to NY?

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:33 AM To: [email protected]
He said he had no money and needed it for an apartment/furniture

From: [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:49 AM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
Two bean bags?

From: [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:50 AM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
I just spoke with Tom. He told me he is hiding from you.

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:53 AM To: [email protected]
Alright, well I need your address then to have stuff sent over

From: [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:55 AM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
What kind of stuff? I'm not paying bills that tom racked up, those are business decisions he made.

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:56 AM To: [email protected]
But your claiming the business, which now makes it possible for me to persue it

From: [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 12:57 AM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
I'm not claiming "the business", I'm claiming my domain.

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 1:00 AM To: [email protected]
The domain is business property. I'm not going to explain this any further. I'll need and address to send the court order


CVPS_Chris December 15, 2013 4:37AM (real December 14, 2013 11:37PM)
First off I want to say I was not ignoring the thread, I was traveling today and just pulled out my laptop. As far as I know Tom is trying to get the domain back, and CVPS does not own UGVPS at all, they are just a client, so yes I have interest in this thread.

From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 3:25 PM To: [email protected]
I need that information

From: [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 3:28 PM To: 7164357305 [email protected]
And I need the winning powerball ticket. How does it feel to want ? From: 7164357305 [email protected] Date: Sun, Dec 15, 2013 at 3:39 PM To: [email protected]

5:29PM
PayPal transfer to RBS Citizens, x-1788

9:47PM
New email address for PayPal - [email protected]

11:08PM
PayPal IPN failing email to Chris Fabozzi listing ugeeksvps.com and ugvps.com

6:05PM – Crystal Posts on vpsBoard
Posted 15 December 2013 - 06:05 PM

I've been contacted by both Chris and Tom via telephone. They are both threatening to call the FBI. Apparently Tom owes Chris 1,000$ for hosting and UGVPS is 20k in debt. Tom offered me 1000$ for the domain. Chris says he never purchased UGVPS and Tom is still running it. Chris also stated that he knows I never had anything to do with it. Chris then says he's sending me the bills. Then he says my name isn't on the company. Well, why would you expect me to pay you then? Which one is it? Was it sold? Is or was my name on it? Nothing these guys say ever adds up...


December 19, 2013 – UGVPS disabled and later banned on Lowendtalk

December 22, 2013 – UGVPS.com domain redirected to vpsboard.com

January 26, 2014 - New Wave NetConnect LLC is pleased to announce they have acquired UGVPS and its assets.

February 2014,  or thereafter - http://ugvps.net/

"Down for Maintenance (Err 3)

*Earlier this year, New Wave NetConnect LLC has acquired UGVPS and its assets*. In order to provide a streamlined experience, UGVPS clients are being merged with ChicagoVPS, a New Wave NetConnect brand effective May 10, *2014*. Customers can now log in to the client area at https://billing.chicagovps.net/

August 5, 2014 - Chris Fabozzi admits above that UGVPS was acquired in March 2013 and he lied many times about such while assuming the identity of a real woman to mislead everyone.


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice to see ugvps.net still spills the lies out to customers:

Down for Maintenance (Err 3)
*Earlier this year, New Wave NetConnect LLC has acquired UGVPS and its assets*. In order to provide a streamlined experience, UGVPS clients are being merged with ChicagoVPS, a New Wave NetConnect brand effective *May 10, 2014.* Customers can now log in to the client area at https://billing.chicagovps.net/


----------



## Kris (Aug 5, 2014)

Francisco said:


> A long way to get to 'Buffalooed was right, the crazy cracker', but hey, props for it all.
> 
> 
> It'd make sense. It's possible he's turned over a new leaf and doesn't want the people he did business with to take any unneeded heat. Then again, given the write ups we've seen, it's possible your closing sentence is also right.
> ...


TBH if I was taking on the shit he was, I'd space it out one by one with hoards of angry customers surely ensuing. 

Not enough techs to throw at announcing the full monty at once. Just my opinion. He's responding to tickets, and actually admitted something in a forum.

Maybe he did turn over a new leaf with a bunch of 'assets' and companies know and knows when to A. pick his battles B. STFU.

If so, welcome change.  

EDIT: List, not sunglasses face.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 5, 2014)

Kris said:


> TBH if I was taking on the shit he was, I'd space it out one by one with hoards of angry customers surely ensuing.
> 
> Not enough techs to throw at announcing the full monty at once. Just my opinion. He's responding to tickets, and actually admitted something in a forum.
> 
> Maybe he did turn over a new leaf with a bunch of 'assets' and companies know and knows when to A) pick his battles B) STFU. If so, welcome change.


I agree fully.

I still think there's one more asset he's picked up lately that isn't announced.

Francisco


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Aug 5, 2014)

Dun dun dun, BuyVM


----------



## Francisco (Aug 5, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Dun dun dun, BuyVM


Didn't I tell you at the office to keep that to yourself?

Jon

EDIT - Goddammit wrong account.


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 5, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I thought about deploying a popcorn gif, but if this is CC, then this seems more appropriate.



I need one of these but I am out... BRB midnight alcohol run!


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I agree fully.
> 
> 
> I still think there's one more asset he's picked up lately that isn't announced.
> ...


ChrisJon didn't mean BuyVM,  his Indian outsource staff can't type his replies right at all.  He meant BlueVM.

Johnston is lips shut with bullshit NDA + whatever until July 2015.

But that said, there other prior acquisitions.  

Probably best they just run legit already and get big boy pants.   Because I'd hate to see that Inc 5000 ranking soiled and Buffalo media heavily informed about the business practices of ColoCrossing.  At the end of the day, that's who and what this all is.  The puppet master is and has been ColoCrossing and anyone denying it just isn't in the know.


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 6, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I thought about deploying a popcorn gif, but if this is CC, then this seems more appropriate.


@raindog308 Am I doing it right?


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> @raindog308 Am I doing it right?


A for effort....   forget the glass.  This is a straight bottle slurping party.


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 6, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Dun dun dun, BlueuyVM


Aha, knew it!


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 6, 2014)

> Long story short as you all know, Tom started UG under his ex-wifes name Crystal, and I had later on bought the company ( March 1 2013) from Tom and gave him a job. Instead of announcing this, I kept it under his wife's name for a year or so, and we all know the ending of that story.


If you owned it, why wasn't the UGVPS website collecting sales tax from NY residents on sales during that period as is required by law? Same question for the 123 systems.net website.



> Invoice #8335
> 
> 
> Amount Due: $19.00 USD
> ...



From NY State: http://www.tax.ny.gov/pubs_and_bulls/tg_bulletins/st/sales_and_use_tax_penalties.htm



> *Penalties for failing to collect tax* Crimes and Other Offenses *You may be subject to fines and a jail sentence, if you:*
> 
> willfully fail to charge separately the state and local sales tax on any bill, statement, or receipt; (Tax Law, sec. 1817(d)), or
> willfully fail to collect state and local sales tax required to be collected. (Tax Law, sec.1801(a)(6) and sec.1802-1807)



FYI, I canceled that (non-working) UGVPS service about 17 hours after placing the order and requested a refund.  The VPS was delivered with a non-working IP and the idiot outsourced help "Alec Collins" (in India) didn't even know how to do a traceroute.  Story: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8623896&postcount=3


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 6, 2014)

> November __, 2013 – UGVPS domain resolution problems. They blame DNS registrar. When in fact, Crystal took control of the domain.


Filling in a piece of the timeline...

December 5, 2013:   ICANN compliance ticket IJJ-208-35504 for invalid WHOIS.  ICANN temporarily suspended the domain a few days later until the real Crystal updated the WHOIS with correct info.


----------



## mrwright (Aug 6, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> Even though I haven't used CC in over a year (Since I sold my company) you were my favorite employee along with Jeremiah.
> 
> Good luck @mrwright where ever you went!


@Chris Miller, Thanks! I started about a week after Jeremiah left so I never got to meet him. I did take a job back in Rochester as an Enterprise Systems Engineer. I do still keep in touch with the CC folks (believe me [even though people won't, lol] they are not as bad as you imagine).

BTW, pour me one... I mean 7am isn't to early right?



drmike said:


> Enter this into the public record, the timeline:
> 
> ...



@drmike, A few things are missing here and ill waiting to see what Tom posts however the biggest one, as least for me, would be DigTheMine (DTM).


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 6, 2014)

mrwright said:


> A few things are missing here


Maybe you have interesting stories for us too?


----------



## Amitz (Aug 6, 2014)

However, will we even get a story one day?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 6, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I agree fully.
> 
> 
> I still think there's one more asset he's picked up lately that isn't announced.
> ...





CVPS_Chris said:


> Dun dun dun, BuyVM





Francisco said:


> Didn't I tell you at the office to keep that to yourself?
> 
> 
> Jon
> ...


I still think it's cute how he pretends he can afford us.  Price hasn't changed from the last few times you tried.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 6, 2014)

So the TLDR is this:

Chris Fab buys a company and lies about it for ~1 year

Chris Fab gets said purchased company listed multiple times on LEB as it's own entity, with the LEB staff (which is owned by CC, which he is in their office, which they obviously know he purchased said companies) aware/allowing it -- cVPS/123Systems/UGVPS getting LEB ads all too close within the actual LEB rules for hosts getting featured.

Chris Fab gets pressured and is nearing getting 'outed' so he publicly states that he purchased it somewhat recently.

At this time, Chris Fab also provides some bs about how "we just took over X company, we know service is bad, we're fixing it [should have fixed it a year ago when you bought it], here's a 40% off coupon to buy MORE of our horrid services!"

Am I missing anything else important?

Nice to see you playing Damage control John, I mean Chris, I mean john. Lie lie lie until you know you're about to be outed, play damage control, hope people believe your story and not the other (truth) story.

Looking forward to the public announcement about purchasing BlueVM.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> My money is on this --------> Fabozzi is gone.  Not involved in CVPS in past weeks to months.


Seconded.  Props to Fran for trying to give him _turn over a new leaf_ credit... but yeah, it's pretty obvious that Fabozzi's arrogance wouldn't allow for such.  More obvious that the "Chris" we've been seeing isn't the same boy we're used to watching make an ass of himself.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 6, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Am I missing anything else important?
> 
> Nice to see you playing Damage control John, I mean Chris, I mean john. Lie lie lie until you know you're about to be outed, play damage control, hope people believe your story and not the other (truth) story.


Yes, you are missing something very important.  If chrisjon was trying to do damage control he did a really shitty job:



> Instead of announcing this, I kept it under his wife's name for a year or so


I believe there's a commonly used phrase for that.

Add to that the little matter of the NY state sales tax I mentioned earlier and somebody dug himself a pretty big hole.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 6, 2014)

+1 on that. This one seems to have a different writing style. Either it is somebody else using his account, or he just decided to drastically change his writing style overnight  



Aldryic C said:


> Seconded.  Props to Fran for trying to give him _turn over a new leaf_ credit... but yeah, it's pretty obvious that Fabozzi's arrogance wouldn't allow for such.  More obvious that the "Chris" we've been seeing isn't the same boy we're used to watching make an ass of himself.


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 6, 2014)

mrwright said:


> @Chris Miller,
> 
> BTW, pour me one... I mean 7am isn't to early right?


@mrwright Nope its never too early! Its 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm just gonna say this.  Let's give it time until @tdale's post is up.  No reason to break open old wounds.  

Or of course this could be just an internal threat-struggle that's going on and this thread shows someone to what extent he'll go 

Who knows?!  But joking aside.  Yeah, please be civil


----------



## tdale (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm not sure what to post to be honest. I was only concerned about the crap that was rolling down on me. I had no intentions of breaking any NDA I signed. After Chris posted what he did the forum went balls to the wall on the subject. Buffalooed basically posted the entire timeline i was going threw to get my post going and pfft here we are! If Chris has any other skeletons in the closet I'm sure he will post about them when he is ready. I'm proud of him for actually coming out and telling the truth about UGVPS. I'm hoping now i can start a new company IN MY OWN NAME and people will actually trust me. @mrwright I'm not sure what you want to know about DTM, it was an LLC i created in the state of Pennsylvania in July of 2013. Chris nor Jon had any issues with it as i only offered game servers and no webhosting. DTM died around Dec of 2013 when the whole Sept. Crystal thread on vpsb got into the Minecraft community it killed the business. I only owned UGVPS for approx 3 months before i sold it. For the 3 months i had it, I didn't have a lot of complaints and everyone loved the service they had received. I will be sending an offer to LET and VPSB and we will see how the community responds.

Thank you,

Thomas Dale


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 6, 2014)

Chris Miller said:


> @raindog308 Am I doing it right?


After a few of those, you'll be sorry you're pouring over the keyboard.


----------



## Amitz (Aug 6, 2014)

tdale said:


> I'm not sure what to post to be honest. I was only concerned about the crap that was rolling down on me. I had no intentions of breaking any NDA I signed. After Chris posted what he did the forum went balls to the wall on the subject. Buffalooed basically posted the entire timeline i was going threw to get my post going and pfft here we are! If Chris has any other skeletons in the closet I'm sure he will post about them when he is ready. I'm proud of him for actually coming out and telling the truth about UGVPS. I'm hoping now i can start a new company IN MY OWN NAME and people will actually trust me. @mrwright I'm not sure what you want to know about DTM, it was an LLC i created in the state of Pennsylvania in July of 2013. Chris nor Jon had any issues with it as i only offered game servers and no webhosting. DTM died around Dec of 2013 when the whole Sept. Crystal thread on vpsb got into the Minecraft community it killed the business. I only owned UGVPS for approx 3 months before i sold it. For the 3 months i had it, I didn't have a lot of complaints and everyone loved the service they had received. I will be sending an offer to LET and VPSB and we will see how the community responds.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


What. Wait. Ehm. What? I mean. That was it already? You and that Chris Fabozzi Double are kidding us, right?


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

mrwright said:


> @drmike, A few things are missing here and ill waiting to see what Tom posts however the biggest one, as least for me, would be DigTheMine (DTM).


I intentionally left out DigTheMine stuff.  To be honest, nothing with such would surprise me at this point with the Buffalo kiddos.



SkylarM said:


> So the TLDR is this:
> 
> 
> Chris Fab buys a company and lies about it for ~1 year
> ...


Yes, you left out that for 10 months Fabozzi and company ran UGVPS in stealth and continued to pretend to be a woman, Crystal.  During some portion of that time Thomas (the ex-husband) wasn't even involved with UGVPS.  This is clearly fraud and clearly is deceptive to customers who were misled / lied to outright.

As for the LEB relationship, goes back to why there was yelling and screaming about CC being the Wizard of Oz, hand behind the curtain in their hostile theft of LET/LEB.

CC was told NO about acquiring LET/LEB from the original owner, so their devious little corrupt asses had to back door a deal like true weasels.

And the never ending shill ring for Fabozzi lead house companies on LEB is outrageous.  This is for 2014 where we are certain Fabozzi and Biloh had control over a number of companies in stealth:

July 18, 2014 BlueVM

July 2, 2014 123Systems

June 19, 2014  ChicagoVPS

May 20, 2014 123Systems

May 16, 2014 BlueVM

April 26, 2014   ChicagoVPS

April 22, 2014  Hudson Valley Host

March 31, 2014  BlueVM

March 27, 2014 123Systems

March 14, 2014 ChicagoVPS

February 15, 2014 BlueVM

February 12, 2014  123Systems

January 26, 2014 ChicagoVPS

^ That's 13 offers for Fabozzi / Biloh in 2014 so far.  Plus any other companies they own or have "interest" in.

Maybe all the new folks need a history lesson about Fabozzi's early run ins with Leadmin.  Where Fabozzi was busted sending in ads to LEB for BuffaloVPS and ChicagoVPS while claiming BuffaloVPS "wasn't his company" and he was just "helping" the owner.  The LEadmin hammer came down and it was pick a single brand and rep it or else.  That was the end of BuffaloVPS.

Similarly,  you didn't see 123Systems running offers on LEB since prior owner wasn't happy with the service they provided to him, so he didn't want bad services being promoted on LEB.

I sure miss the days where LEB had integrity and people were slapped for their misbehaving.

Finally, let me say this,  if Fabozzi knows about former employees, and about gear people have in racks at downtown facility (i.e. they don't rack gear in suburban office space) due to nothing more than his 20 year best friendship with Biloh, then obviously Biloh knows about ChicagoVPS, the acquisitions in stealth of UGVPS, 123Systems, BlueVM, etc.

In fact, Biloh knows it all, but that proof (yes there is 100% proof) is going to wait for another day.  When that comes out, LET/LEB are going to be the only places ANY COLOCROSSING company is going to be permitted to make offers.

And that's the bottom line cause buffalooed said so.


----------



## serverian (Aug 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> In fact, Biloh knows it all, but that proof (yes there is 100% proof) is going to wait for another day.


Why?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 6, 2014)

serverian said:


> Why?


To give the guy a chance to dig a deeper hole for himself, of course :3



drmike said:


> And that's the bottom line cause buffalooed said so.


Oy, next vacation you take, come spend a few days in Louisiana.  I owe you some drinks


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 6, 2014)

serverian said:


> Why?


So far any time "Chris" knows that info is going to come out that is bad for him, he tries to beat the punch. Does he do it this time too? We'll find out.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

serverian said:


> Why?


#BADABING


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 6, 2014)

Administrator Notice: The Initial Post has been updated with the story.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

_*In August of 2013 I drove from Wilkes-Barre, PA to Buffalo, NY to come meet everyone. Chris was supposed to be there however he was not. I met Jon who was very nice to me. He showed me around Buffalo, took me to visit the data center in Downtown Buffalo and we went out to dinner. I didn’t meet Chris until the 2nd day I was there. In person these people are very nice; at least they were to me.*_

That's the  zinger if you ask me.  Tom drives to Buffalo where his contact is Fabozzi and whom he has financial linkage.  Fabozzi isn't available until after Biloh gives him the full tour, dinner, etc.

Where did Chris finally materialize at?  CC's office right?  Under Jon's desk?

As far as them being nice, that doesn't matter a single atom in the universe.  It doesn't legitimate their behavior, illegal dealings, underhanded things they've done.  I mean, really, it's easy to be nice and throw cash around when you have a fat pile of ill gotten incoming on auto-manipulation-pilot.

Shit canned for being late to rise in the morning?  Meh, color me surprised, sounds off with this group of 20-somethings though.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 6, 2014)

> I asked Chris plenty of times to get the company out of my now ex-wife’s name. Crystal and I didn’t actually get divorced until 2014 even though we were separated. He assured me he was going to change it, it never happened.


Crystal should really file charges against Chris Fabozzi for identity theft because his unauthorized use of her name on the business and use of her identity in countless "Crystal Dale from Wilkes-Barre" posts, support tickets is by definition identity theft.



> So far any time "Chris" knows that info is going to come out that is bad for him, he tries to beat the punch. Does he do it this time too? We'll find out.


No he doesn't do it this time and "the punch", in the form of a probable tax audit (of both his business and personal accounts) and penalties for failing to collect sales tax on sales to NY state residents is likely to hit him square in the face.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> No he doesn't do it this time and "the punch", in the form of a probable tax audit (of both his business and personal accounts) and penalties for failing to collect sales tax on sales to NY state residents is likely to hit him square in the face.


Lucky his daddy is a CPA and partner in a 90 person accounting firm in Buffalo.

As I recall, I do believe daddy's name was on the incorporation for Fab's companies prior as a co-incorporator .

#BADABING


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Crystal should really file charges against Chris Fabozzi for identity theft because his unauthorized use of her name on the business and use of her identity in countless "Crystal Dale from Wilkes-Barre" posts, support tickets is by definition identity theft.


And to beat the old drum, back in December Fabozzi was threatening Crystal via texts, including to sick the FBI on her.

Here the woman is proven to entirely have been a victim of identity theft and we have Fab threatening her.  Sick fucking Buffalo retards.  

If Fabozzi / Biloh haven't cut Crystal a check to live and let live, now would be the time to do the right thing.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> As I recall, I do believe daddy's name was on the incorporation for Fab's companies prior as a co-incorporator .


The father is listed as the registered agent for the company.  New York state doesn't require the  names of LLC owners or officers so we will just have to trust Chris (because he never ever lies) when he says he is the sole owner of New Wave NetConnect LLC.

From NY state SOS website:

_This office does not require or maintain information regarding the names and addresses of members or managers of nonprofessional limited liability companies_


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

New York sure said it there:

*nonprofessional limited liability companies*


----------



## Mun (Aug 6, 2014)

Can someone here please give me proof that bluevm is owned by someone other then Johnston.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

Mun said:


> Can someone here please give me proof that bluevm is owned by someone other then Johnston.


Coming soon - July 2015.... Or sooner...

Just remember, what I say about CC issues keeps coming true.  Batting .1000 and home runs regularly.


----------



## serverian (Aug 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> Coming soon - July 2015.... Or sooner...
> 
> Just remember, what I say about CC issues keeps coming true.  Batting .1000 and home runs regularly.


That doesn't make a lot of sense. If you have 100% proof that you claimed you have, why don't you just let us know?


----------



## MartinD (Aug 6, 2014)

serverian said:


> That doesn't make a lot of sense. If you have 100% proof that you claimed you have, why don't you just let us know?


Indeed. No need for more circlejerk threads.

Post it up or shut up.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

serverian said:


> That doesn't make a lot of sense. If you have 100% proof that you claimed you have, why don't you just let us know?


I'd love to watch ColoCrossing burn down and them need the whole entirety of Lake Erie to put out that burning shit heap.

Fact is, this is ongoing with them 100% busted. I'll sit back and let the pile, well, pile.  Why?  Because doubters, naysayers and all the rest have laughed and mocked me and defended those twits in Buffalo for eons.  So for the final call, yeah, it's a hot missile and coffin nails.

I will be the person driving the repo truck.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 6, 2014)

serverian said:


> That doesn't make a lot of sense. If you have 100% proof that you claimed you have, why don't you just let us know?


----------



## Mun (Aug 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> Coming soon - July 2015.... Or sooner...
> 
> Just remember, what I say about CC issues keeps coming true.  Batting .1000 and home runs regularly.


Coming soon isn't proof.

This would be like me saying Dr. Mike is wrong, and one day I will have proof that he is wrong, thus we can say everything he said was wrong.


----------



## Mun (Aug 6, 2014)

Rallias != Bluevm

Bluevm != Rallias

Bluevm Includes Rallias.

Rallias does not include Bluevm.

CC includes Rallias.

He may have nothing to say about bluevm, and from a few threads on LET I don't think the NDA even was with Bluevm, and was rather with CC.

I was looking for the thread where @Rallias called out bluevm because he still was getting emails, but can't seem to find it.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

Mun said:


> Coming soon isn't proof.
> 
> This would be like me saying Dr. Mike is wrong, and one day I will have proof that he is wrong, thus we can say everything he said was wrong.


I can revisit things and produce a nice long list of CC/CVPS lies that I've put out there prior and were subsequently proven to be what I said.  None of which were open air common knowledge.  Most of which people waa waa'd about me being a mean person, needing other hobbies, yawn while protecting their little friends in CC'landia.

BlueVM shall be no different.  It's a ghost operation, puppet hand in the rear.  Just like UGVPS, just like 123Systems.

BlueVM = CVPS = CC.  

And how that happened was Johnston was looking to unload BlueVM as early as May 2013.  Actively was talking to folks. July 2013 = deal with CVPS.

CC comes in where?  CC owns and runs CVPS where it matters. 

The attention deficit crowd is going to learn patience waiting on this one   and while waiting for the hot missile with coffin nails.

Maybe we can play let's make a deal?


----------



## Rallias (Aug 6, 2014)

Mun said:


> Rallias != Bluevm
> 
> Bluevm != Rallias
> 
> ...


I'd like to point out, "BlueVM Includes Rallias" should be the exclusive realm of past tense. "CC Includes Rallias" never was true.

As of right now, I am under NDA with both companies though.


----------



## serverian (Aug 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> I can revisit things and produce a nice long list of CC/CVPS lies that I've put out there prior and were subsequently proven to be what I said.


This would be interesting. Can you?  ^_^


----------



## Mun (Aug 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> I can revisit things and produce a nice long list of CC/CVPS lies that I've put out there prior and were subsequently proven to be what I said.  None of which were open air common knowledge.  Most of which people waa waa'd about me being a mean person, needing other hobbies, yawn while protecting their little friends in CC'landia.
> 
> BlueVM shall be no different.  It's a ghost operation, puppet hand in the rear.  Just like UGVPS, just like 123Systems.
> 
> ...


Still, just because someone was trying to sell doesn't mean that they have sold and as well that it was sold to CC.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 6, 2014)

Mun said:


> Still, just because someone was trying to sell doesn't mean that they have sold and as well that it was sold to CC.


To throw some more speculative fuel on the fire...

The WHOIS info for BlueVM was changed earlier this year from registrant: BlueVM Communications LLC (a legal entity/registered business in Colorado) contact : Justin Johnston (a legal entity)  to registrant: BlueVM Projects (not a legal entity or registered anywhere) contact: BlueVM Projects (once again, not a legal entity).

Plus, BlueVM Communications LLC's corporate status was changed to "noncompliant" on August 1st for failure to file its periodic report with the Colorado SOS.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

serverian said:


> This would be interesting. Can you?  ^_^


Sure, honestly, it's kind of overdue to revisit   Maybe this weekend between drinking and dirt biking (not in that order).

Been a log slogging with these guys and their fish tales.

I just wish they'd knock it off and run right and above board before one of them ends up in some bad position at law over the ethics lacking practices.  As much as I am inclined to set shit on fire,  I stop short and try to be human and ask again for them to clean up their messes and stop it.  Cause really, I'm not at all mean, until you screw me wrongly or poke me with a stick or try to make me look stupid while lying (all of which they've done pretty well).


----------

